
Coca Cola's New 3D Times Square Sign - tantalor
https://hackaday.com/2017/09/02/coca-colas-new-3d-times-square-sign-invokes-inceptionism/
======
neom
I went by yesterday to check it out, it really is totally eerie. Two things
that really struck me: The fluidity in real life is a lot more water-like than
the videos make it seem, it doesn't really look like it's popping shelfs out.
It's also quiet, I kept listening to see if I could hear it moving (granted
it's pretty loud in times square) but nothing.

------
arc_
I work for the company that fabricated and installed this project:
[http://www.displaydevices.com/](http://www.displaydevices.com/) in Colorado.
Although I didn't do much work on it, seeing the modules being run through
their paces during testing was an amazing sight to behold.

